# Where to you buy your rhinestone transfer tape?



## Dragon Slayer (Aug 19, 2013)

I need to buy more transfer tape and would love to know where you get yours, how many times you reuse it and is silicone really worth the extra cost . Thanks!


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

I'll say yes to the silicone tape. It's the best for rhinestones. 
We are using 3 different kinds. The silicone for all rhinestone transfers. Another kind for glitter.
Sometimes customers just want save the cost. Then we'll offer the third choice, a cheaper kind but not as good as silicone.

We use silicone for its firm sticky glue. As the transfers are delivered by flight, we need better transfer paper to keep stones in order in the long delivery. 

So I suggest, as you make both the transfers and the application to garment yourself, you don't need to make it with the silicone tape, unless there are many templates.

And for reuse, what do you mean? 
Reuse after transferring the stones onto garment and peeling off the tape? I don't think it can be reused after 350F? 
If it's reusable, would u please share?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

i use silicone also, and i reuse it up to about 3 times depending on what design i have going on it at the time, i buy mine from shineart, and yes it can take 350* no problem


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

3 times. Nice.

Didn't find it can be reused before at all. We mainly sell rhinestone transfers in bulk, so didn't have chance to get any transfer tape back or reuse. But will keep a notice and try sometime.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Forgot to mention that i take off while it is still warm, so that it does not wrinkle up to much, but if it does just stretch it out the best you can and repress it for few seconds, without the carrier of course.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

and when I use acrylic i usually wad it up and throw it away


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

mfatty500 said:


> and when I use acrylic i usually wad it up and throw it away


Aha!


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

I use the acrylic stuff up to about 2-3 times from shine art. If your shipping designs i would use the Silicon stuff, but if you're making and pressing designs in house the acrylic is plenty good in my opinion 

Thanks,
Jeron


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I have tried the acrylic and silicone. I press rhinestone decals and get at least 20 presses on a 
4" x 10" sheet at 300 degrees for 20 seconds. I have gone through at least 1200 ft of decal material last year and still am using the same roll of tape. I prefer acrylic, doesn't wrinkle as much, stays sticky longer and doesn't have the static as the silicone. also it sticks to decal material and makes it harder to peel without ruining decal.


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

I sell transfers and press my own items. I get my tape from shineart. I usually get a case at a time. I get the cheapest stuff they have. I use it once and toss it. When it comes down to it, a 12"x12" sheet of tape costs under 10 cents when you are buying it by the roll. 

There are soo many other spots to save money... I wouldnt waste my time trying to get more uses out of tape.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Sheet can be sold by cut sheet or roll(100meter=330feet). On going price is $60-80/roll.
Silicon is way to go if anyone want to sell motif. Stone will not move while transport by UPS.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------

